# Lake Okeechobee News and Views



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The Lake level yesterday was 14.5" ASL which is one foot below the supposed limit. After all the recent dry weather in the area of the lake and the discharges that is not good with the rainy season coming.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Canal behind my house is damn near dry, lowest its been in 30+ years,, SW Broward county tributary directly connected to the C11, the control gates at Nob Hill & Griffin have been running open for months now.

I don't agree with the dumping, but there has to be a happy medium plan that will work. The water quality has been progressively bad in the C11 system for the past 10 years, maybe more, but nothing like the photos seen recently coming out of the Calusa, and not as bad as the Indian River near Stuart near the St. Lucie. 

But I'm starting to wonder, and I've always blamed discharge dumping, where the pollution is really coming from. Is it maybe that the head waters of the Calusa and St. Lucie are very dirty and polluted with silt and perhaps suspended crap and the discharge just fushes it outwards. Why are the guides and fishermen on the Lake O' itself not always complaining about the Lake being polluted ?

I'm all for the STA's and buying more, and even think Sugar should be shut down we can get plenty of sugar very cheap from Dominican and other areas. But unfortunately if Sugar was shutdown the developers would move in and we'd simply have thousands of more concrete pads and a whole new set of drainage problems.

I'm confused What or Who to believe now days ?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The lake is 2.5 inches above the mandated limit of 15.5 feet ASL. I hope the Corps of Engineers know what they are doing; decent storm could create some real drama for the folks around South Bay and Belle Glade.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting.....Due to all the discharge through the St Lucie and Caloosahakee I would think it would be down more. If anyone hasn't already done so please sign up for http://gladesdeclaration.org/


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

csnaspuck said:


> Interesting.....Due to all the discharge through the St Lucie and Caloosahakee I would think it would be down more. If anyone hasn't already done so please sign up for http://gladesdeclaration.org/


Thanks for this; signed up the other day. 

I know I have been ranting about the Lake levels for some time, but below is a note I sent to Sandy Moret on the subject, which is related:

Sandy,

There is one very important related which is the Lake itself and the risk of a castrophic breach of the dike directly affecting the communities of South Bay and Belle Glade.

Today they have moved the track of Hurricane Matthew slightly West which would put the eye over Freeport, Bahamas. As of midnight last night the Lake level is about 2 inches above the mandated maximum of 15.5' ASL and the Lake probably rose again today with all the rain. I don't have the figures at hand, but the percentage risk of a breach increases exponentially at 17' and on. 

Though Matthew will pass the Lake to the East, at least for some period of time the related rain and Northerly wind could become a serious issue while it's too late to do anything about it.

Anyway, thanks so much for your work on this project.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

My guess is they have the flood gates wide open at this point.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You can bet the Corps of Engineers has their full attention on lake levels with the current hurricane forecast. I'll bet that the thought of a dike failure is their biggest nightmare. The last time a dike along the southern end of Okeechobee failed (1928, I believe) the dike was less than a third of the height it is currently and over 800 people died in the night when it happened... What could happen today with a much higher dike would be simply catastrophic.

If you want a pretty good account of that incident and many others get a copy of the The Swamp by Michael Grunewald - it's fascinating reading...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Was just reading about this as it relates to the estuaries. A real shame. Another example of politicians beholden to those with the money. Keep that in mind next time You vote for a political party that fights against ending the "goverment for sale" model that we currently have.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> You can bet the Corps of Engineers has their full attention on lake levels with the current hurricane forecast. I'll bet that the thought of a dike failure is their biggest nightmare. The last time a dike along the southern end of Okeechobee failed (1928, I believe) the dike was less than a third of the height it is currently and over 800 people died in the night when it happened... What could happen today with a much higher dike would be simply catastrophic.


That's what caused them (Army Corp of Engineers) to dredge out the Caloosahatchee River, the St Lucie, the Okeechobee Waterway / Rim Canal and the lock systems to control the water levels. It was a good thing that protected people, housing, small communities and surrounding agriculture, but disrupted the natural sheet flow of water that runs to and thru the Everglades, which has been around a lot longer than we have.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Capt. Lemay suggestion on reading the Swamp by Grunewald is spot on, a great book. I'm half way through and it's hard to put down.
I only wish I had a chance to see it many years ago and hope we can do something to help it improve.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

We need to stop voting straight down either side of the ballot and vote for the candidates who are strong on the issue. Plenty of Dem's taking sugar $$, and plenty of candidates on the Republican side of the ballot taking a strong stand for the NowOrNeverglades declaration and Negron's bill. Bullsugar.org/vote - hope this helps.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Dpreston said:


> We need to stop voting straight down either side of the ballot and vote for the candidates who are strong on the issue. Plenty of Dem's taking sugar $$, and plenty of candidates on the Republican side of the ballot taking a strong stand for the NowOrNeverglades declaration and Negron's bill. Bullsugar.org/vote - hope this helps.



Yep, but only one party interested in ending our current "gov't for sale" model and it sure as heck isn't the Republican party. You can't expect the Dems to not take any money on principal and essentially hand the gov't over to the Republicans and the big money boys. Until politics is free of influential money, the good of the people will not be done. These are facts and they aren't debatable.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

trekker said:


> Yep, but only one party interested in ending our current "gov't for sale" model and it sure as heck isn't the Republican party. You can't expect the Dems to not take any money on principal and essentially hand the gov't over to the Republicans and the big money boys. Until politics is free of influential money, the good of the people will not be done. These are facts and they aren't debatable.


Unfortunately Hillary who defines this way of politics will be elected. I agree with you. The government is only allow to operate that way because we allow then to bu voting those who serve their own self interest Trump/Clinton


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Concerning the Bullsugar report card, the Fanjul family is only the tip of the iceberg of support for Little Marco. The whole industry is throwing money at politicians of every color in just about every state. (Before anybody gets their panties in a wad, Bill Nelson is in their pockets as well.)

Unfortunately, Murphy is lagging behind in the polls. If I recall, Amendment 1 passed by a 70% margin a couple of years ago. It's too bad Murphy cannot convert public opinion concerning the Glades to votes by connecting the dots.

The subsidies not only adversely affect the Glades; the cost to taxpayers is in the billions. It also costs individual consumers about 40 bucks a year at the grocery store. From my point of view that amounts to a couple of cases of beer stolen from my fridge every year...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.news-press.com/videos/news/2016/10/23/92659204/


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> http://www.news-press.com/videos/news/2016/10/23/92659204/


Trump has a chance to do some real good for this nation. I just can't imagine Congress will go along. Trump may not be bought and paid for but those pricks still are.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

trekker said:


> Trump has a chance to do some real good for this nation. I just can't imagine Congress will go along. Trump may not be bought and paid for but those pricks still are.


I would agree. But they have been put on notice for the pay to play schemes. Stealer beware.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Trump says on his website that he will de-regulate protection for clean water, allow coal mining and fracking on federal lands, allow onshore and offshore oil drilling platforms, etc. Enough is enough... anyone in Florida should really be concerned and ALERT, as well as elsewhere. We can't take anymore backward steps considering the water situation we are already dealing with.

just sayin...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea but he's gonna make America great again.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

cause the last 8 years was such an improvement...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

krash said:


> Trump says on his website that he will de-regulate protection for clean water, allow coal mining and fracking on federal lands, allow onshore and offshore oil drilling platforms, etc. Enough is enough... anyone in Florida should really be concerned and ALERT, as well as elsewhere. We can't take anymore backward steps considering the water situation we are already dealing with.
> 
> just sayin...


I agree, a leak from a coal mine could be disastrous to the St. John's River.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a year-end, somewhat positive, note from Neverglades if you haven't seen it:

Greetings Levis, 

On behalf of the founders of the Now or Neverglades Declaration, I want you wish each of you Happy Holidays and a Healthy New Year!

As 2016 comes to a close in our lives as Everglades and clean water warriors, we must ask ourselves - what is ahead?

This year began with toxic, algal blooms in South Florida waters (including our coastal communities and Florida Bay) - yet ends with hope for what is to come next.

We have found an Everglades champion in Joe Negron. In August, in front of a standing room of business leaders, environmentalists and local residents, Florida Senate President Joe Negron announced his plan to move forward with the much-needed EAA Reservoir.

The Weather Channel recently produced a piece that backs up the facts and truth behind the Lake Okeechobee problem at ToxicLake.com, and what's at stake.

Also this month, The National Academies of Sciences, Engineering, and Medicine's Committee on Independent Scientific Review of Everglades Restoration Progress (CISRERP), a non-governmental body charged with providing Congress with independent and objective scientific information, released its sixth biennial review on the progress of Everglades restoration. 

The 2016 findings underscored declarations by more than 200 scientists that critical water storage outlined in the Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan (CERP) is falling far behind what is needed to protect this one-of-a-kind ecosystem.

We are gambling with Florida's future. What the people of Florida want now is action. Senate President Negron's plan to buy land for water storage south of Lake Okeechobee is the key to getting restoration back on track.

We also continue to grow our grass roots army, with close to 40,000 signatures on the #NowOrNeverglades Declaration. 

Thank you for being part of the movement. This is just the beginning, so we ask that you stay along with us for the ride, because the best is yet to come. 

We will restore America's Everglades for future generations!









Sandy Moret
Islamorada, Florida


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Good on Orvis for getting the word out with a 2 pager on the Everglades Foundation in their latest catalogue.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Well here's some good news, I think, for the St. Lucie and Caloosahatchee. The Lake is down over 5 feet from last year's peak to 12.21 feet ASL. I would think this will preclude the need to drain the lake anytime soon.

Now if it would just rain like hell only South of the Lake over the summer for the Glades...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought it best to bump this thread as the Lake O problem is getting critical. Per Sandy's post below, I stand corrected on sugar not having an effect on the Lake itself; the back-pumping from sugar is a big problem:

A Message from Sandy Moret
Last week, Florida DEP announced that the latest algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee has microcystin levels that are 80 times more toxic than what the World Health Organization deems to be unsafe levels. Microcystins pose a grave health hazard and are capable of making humans and animals very sick. We can only hope that water levels in the lake remain low enough that water won't need to be discharged into the estuaries, causing another environmental and human health disaster like the one we faced in 2016.

Decades of pollution and mismanagement have led us here, and the problems in Lake Okeechobee, the Everglades and the surrounding communities will only be solved if we fix the water flows (sending more water south to Florida Bay and less east and west into the estuaries) and drastically reduce the levels of contaminants in that water. The swift implementation of SB-10 remains an important step in the efforts to fix the problems that are threatening ecosystems and communities in South Florida.


_Islamorada, FL_
In The News

Sugar's Blame Game: Deflecting Responsibility for Hyper-Toxic Algae in Lake O

Everglades Restoration is about two related but distinct problems: (1) Broken Plumbing and (2) Pollution. For Everglades Restoration to be successful, both problems must be fixed.

Source: Bullsugar.org


Florida Bay Salinity Levels Down, But Concerns Remain

Recent rainfall in South Florida has reduced salinity levels in Florida Bay amid concerns earlier this year that a drought could spark a summer sea grass die-off.

Months of drought in 2015 contributed to hypersalinity in Florida Bay that caused a 40,000 acre sea grass die-off, according to the National Park Service.

"The salinities are still higher than we would expect at this time of year," said Terrie Bates, director of the district's water resources division. "So the bay continues to use additional fresh water flows."

Source: Politico


US Rep Brian Mast to file bill encouraging new technology to fight blue-green algae

Called the Harmful Algal Blooms Solutions Act, the bill calls for the Secretary of Commerce to create a program to recognize and give money to people who come up with ways to:

remove large masses of algae
remove algae toxins
reduce nutrients that fuel algal blooms
provide real-time bloom-monitoring and early-warning systems
While technology to fight blue-green algae after it develops will certainly provide many benefits, we also need to remain focused on reducing those algae blooms in the first place.

Source: TC Palm


These Sugar Barons Built an $8 Billion Fortune with Washington's Help

The Fanjuls have shared so much of their money with politicians over the years that it could be that "sugar, dollar for dollar, is the most influential commodity in the U.S.," said Gary Hufbauer, a senior fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics and former deputy assistant secretary in the Treasury Department.

Source: Bloomberg


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Here comes more algae to the bays. Lake level rising.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Here comes more algae to the bays. Lake level rising.


Today the Lake is at 13.5'. That is about 3' below the max it had last year when all the dumping took place. Luckily, all the big recent rain had missed the Lake.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, in anticipation of Irma they opened the drain on the Lake today. I understand the water is going in every direction to the Caloosahatchee, St. Lucie and even South.

I hope they consider evacuating South Bay and Belle Glade if the storm passes by on the East causing a big surge on the South end of the Lake.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The Lake has risen over 2 feet since Irma to 15.78' and continues to rise. Not good news.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Update 22 September

Edit: _At 15.96' the lake is still rising. Per below, they now are back-pumping from the South canal going back into the Lake and dumping Lake water into The St. Lucie and Caloosahatchee. This is insanity unless the water in the canal going South is threatening any population and not just the sugar cane fields._


A Message from Sandy Moret
Mother nature intended Florida Bay and the Everglades to receive about 1/3 of its annual fresh water from tropical rains during the wet season. Well, we all know mother nature has fulfilled her mission this year through Irma at great cost and suffering to hundreds of thousands of Floridians. Our first concern is of course easing the pain for our friends impacted by this devastating event. I have been receiving hundreds of inquiries from supporters on how they can help with recovery.

Some of the strongest advocates of Now or Neverglades have been those connected with the fishing, boating and tourism industry. They have also been some of the most severely impacted by Irma, especially in areas where their livelihoods depend on visiting tourists.

The Herman Lucerne Memorial - a founding member of the Now or Neverglades Declaration - has started a Hurricane Irma relief fund, directing funds to help the many affected businesses and guides in the Florida Keys that have been supportive of their tournament fundraising efforts in the past. As one of the hardest hit areas and one that is heavily reliant on the tourism and fishing industry, the Florida Keys are in serious need of support now.

For almost 40 years, the Guides Trust Foundation has provided assistance to South Florida and Keys fishing guides and their families in time of need. Florida Keys guides have been some of the most outspoken proponents of Everglades restoration. Some have lost their boats and homes and all have had their businesses affected by the storm. Both organizations have little or no administrative costs and know the players intimately to insure the funds will have the greatest impact do many individuals.

Despite the ravages from Irma, this is no time to drop the ball on our mission of implementing SB10 which will create a dynamic water storage reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee with filtration marshes to allow additional water to the Everglades and Florida Bay. This will also greatly relieve the devastating discharges currently destroying the Caloosahatchee and St Lucie estuaries. Three estuaries needing one common sense and scientifically agreed solution.

Irma has reaffirmed my feeling that it's okay to cry and once again, I offer my heartfelt thanks for your support and continued commitment.

Best,









_Islamorada, FL_

In The News


Hurricane Irma Florida update

The death toll in Florida has risen to 42 and will continue to rise. Carbon monoxide fumes from generators have killed 11 residents.(Miami Herald)

Hurricane Irma is already being blamed for nearly $2 Billion in losses, an amount that will keep rising. 243,000 homeowners have filed insurance claims so far. Many Floridians are still without power, and many businesses have been damaged or destroyed, leaving many out of work. (Orlando Sentinel)


Irma flood control: water district stops pumping water into Lake O

The Army Corps of Engineers began releasing water from Lake Okeechobee into the Caloosahatchee Estuary Tuesday to lower the rapidly rising lake level caused by Hurricane Irma.

Last week the corps began releasing lake water into the St. Lucie Estuary on the east side of the lake but was unable to make releases into the Caloosahatchee on the west side of the lake because of flooding in the region.

Since the storm, the district has been pumping more water back into the lake than the corps has released into the St. Lucie estuary, corps and district officials confirmed on Monday. The district stopped pumping water back into the lake earlier this week.

Source: Palm Beach Post


After Irma, Slow-Moving Crisis Headed for Lake Okeechobee

The winds and outer bands of Hurricane Irma are long gone, but as rainwater drains south through Florida's rivers and watersheds, the storm still presents a slow-moving crisis headed right for Lake Okeechobee.

The hurricane dumped a lot of rain upstream of the lake and the increasing water level could cause problems with the aging Herbert Hoover Dike - a 143-mile earthen dam that surrounds the lake, parts of which were built in the late 1940s.

Source: WLRN


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The latest from Sandy.

Edit: Just to iterate Sandy's newsletter, on April 11 the Lake was at 12.21'. Today the level is at 17.19'. Why they would allow back-pumping into the Lake from big sugar is unconscionable.

A Message from Sandy Moret
Florida is still picking up the pieces after Hurricane Irma, and one grave threat is all the extra water the hurricane dropped on Lake Okeechobee, which has brought the lake to its highest levels since 2005 and continues ongoing concerns about the dike around the lake failing.

In response, the Army Corps of Engineers is once again dumping billions of gallons of polluted, nutrient-rich water from the lake into the surrounding estuaries - just like they did last year, which resulted in toxic algae blooms that took a heavy toll on communities and ecosystems. The releases have been temporarily stopped due to concerns about flooding downstream, but they will resume again soon, sending more clouds of tainted brown water into the estuaries.

Meanwhile, the SFWMD is still dragging its feet on producing modeling showing how much land is needed for a dynamic reservoir to help address these issues. Experts agree that the current plan doesn't provide for enough land. As we recover from this storm, we need to also think about the future. Solving the challenges around Lake O and the Everglades is an important and urgent key to managing similar weather events moving forward, as well as addressing an ongoing crisis for our South Florida communities, waterways and ecosystems. Thank you for your ongoing support.

Best,









_Islamorada, FL_

In The News


Lake O hits highest level since 2005, raising concerns its dike could fail
Rainfall from Hurricane Irma has pushed the water level in Lake Okeechobee to its highest point since 2005. Now, with yet another hurricane possibly headed toward Florida, nearby residents fear a collapse of the 80-year-old dike around the lake.
As a result, the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers is dumping large volumes of lake water out into coastal estuaries - exactly as it did last year, when those releases caused a massive toxic algae bloom that closed Atlantic coast beaches over the Fourth of July weekend.
Source: Tampa Bay Times


Aerial pictures show impact of Lake Okeechobee discharges

"It just looks like chocolate milk almost in the estuary. Those are areas that would normally be crystal clear blue water," said Deb Drum, Ecosystems Restoration Management Manager for Martin County.

In combination with warm water and high nutrients, freshwater releases could also make way for algae blooms.

Source: WPTV


Without SFWMD model, reservoir plan is on track to fail

Even as Lake O water levels rose, SFWMD Bullsugar.org


A Catastrophe in the Everglades, and how to fix it

Hal Herring takes a deep dive into the history of the Everglades, the problems plaguing it today, and the groups and people working to fix it.

Source: Field and Stream


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Everyone knows that more water containment(land from private owners, sugar, etc) is needed but no one has the political will to use eminent domain and take it. To the detriment of the owners and long term health of the state of Florida. This is a perfect example where the federal government could and should step in and take charge but this administration and congress can not get anything important done at this time. Relocating 50,000 people downstream of the lake is not that difficult and in the long term less expensive and much more effective. than the current plan


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

I keep up with all Sandy’s “Now or Neverglades” emails and try to read up on what’s been happening with SB10 on various other sites. Today I attended the SFWMD public scope hearing to hear what they had to say with a particular interest about the computer modeling of the reservoir. I was fully prepared to call them out on dragging their feet based on things I’ve read online.
I came away much more optimistic about the entire process and the level of candor and openness the SFWMD had. They are trying to get public input on the many different ways to achieve the dynamic southern storage reservoir and other projects associated. The department of Interior was present along with the Army Corps of Engineers, and several conservation organizations that I can’t remember their full names lol. 
Despite the reports that seem to imply the opposite, these people are determined and committed to SB 10, CERP, and the literal dozens of other projects running concurrently. I got a real good education today on a subject I thought I knew better.
The SFWMD is having another interactive public meeting next Tuesday at 9am at the west palm office, I encourage anyone who can make it (I’ll have to take time off work again) to please do so. They will have real life models depicting different storage methods where we can give our input on how we feels they should proceed, giving us an opportunity to have a voice in a true nuts and bolts conversation with the people who are devising the actual plans and time tables.
By law, they need to have these meetings prior to running the model. The reports I read cast the SFWMD almost as the villain in this story, the reality, I believe, is that they are a committed group of people who are working toward the goals we all want.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the report and thanks for keeping up with the project as well.

Is there any information on how they are going to get the the water from the reservoir to the Glades with all the East/West ***** on 75 and 41? 

I am out of state and would appreciate an update on Tuesday's meeting.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am sure they are all committed, but what is the size of the reservoir models in consideration and what is the cost?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The more I read about these releases, the more pissed I get.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

The SFWMD has been far more collaborative over the past few weeks. More than likely to Rick Scott shifting gears to campaign mode for 2018 when he is going to run against Bill Nelson for the US Senate seat. He removed Pete Antonucci (who was a complete nightmare) from the Governing Board and replaced him with an actual scientist - Ernie Marks - who has been much better so far. Also he appointed Noah Valenstein to head of the DEP which was helpful as historically the SFWMD reported to the DEP, a dynamic that has not existed for most of the Rick Scott regime. Anyways NOT the time to put our guard down even a little. They can act like they are complying with SB10 while still working with sugar behind the scenes to build a reservoir that is designed around Ag’s primary needs instead of out waters. We were here before - here’s a good history lesson since history tends to repeat itself.... http://www.bullsugar.org/why_2007_eaa_reservoir_failed


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Sandy Moret sent this out today. This questions the motivation of SFWMD. Ever wonder why WMD is in their acronym?


EXTREMELY URGENT CALL TO ACTION!
So much has changed over the past year, and we desperately need you to take action TODAY. 

Powerful forces continue to fight against the "optimal configuration" of the reservoir that SB10 calls for. 

And if the South Florida Water Management District continues on its current path, we will be handed - at best - a $1.6 billion reservoir that does not send enough clean water south.

The current design is too small, and it doesn't have enough filter marsh (STA) to clean the water and efficiently send it south - like many other Everglades restoration projects, it's an expensive, inefficient work-around. 

contact Governor Scott's office today, and urge him to cancel leases on 18k acres of taxpayer land - our land - currently being used by the same sugar companies that have refused to sell any land for this project.

We need our land back, we need a reservoir plan that will stop the toxic discharges to our coastal estuaries and communities, and rehydrate the Everglades and Florida Bay. 

Please forward this email to your friends and family - your children, parents, brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles, and cousins. If our voices are to be heard, we need to be LOUD and we need to be MANY. Otherwise, this too may fall by the wayside.

It truly is Now...or Neverglades. Please visit our call to action page right now. It only takes a minute of your time to help save this amazing resource.

Sincerely,


































Please watch this important short video update on the issues.

































Governor Scott needs to know this is not okay. Please contact him right now.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

How many of those sugar barons were present at last weekends $200,000 per person Mara Lago retreat?

We sleep in the bed we make for ourselves.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

camp said:


> How many of those sugar barons were present at last weekends $200,000 per person Mara Lago retreat?
> 
> We sleep in the bed we make for ourselves.


Money. Always the money. Until we get rid of our current "legal bribery" system of goverment, nothing is gonna change.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Brian Mast pushes Army Core to admit dumping Toxic water East & West


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Just read an article about the glades in the summer issue of the Drake. 

God damn the political hacks who let this happen.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

trekker said:


> Just read an article about the glades in the summer issue of the Drake.
> 
> God damn the political hacks who let this happen.


You can balme the hacks that let it happen but thats history.... ya really have to blame the political hacks that keep allowing it to happen and have/are doing nothing to make it change.


----------

